# Surgery time..... again



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Well we've been trying to chase Piggys limping issue for a little while now, come to find out she had a torn ACL in her right knee. So I dropped her off at the vets monday morning for surgery.... she was ready to go! 2 weeks earlier and it would have been nearly 2 years to the day from having hip surgery on her left hip










Vet called me later in the day and said surgery went perfectly fine (I always worry during any surgery), but they wanted to keep her overnight just to keep an eye on her and make sure she got a good restful nights sleep. So I went down tuesday and picked her up



















Gnarly little incision










And as much as she hates it, she had to get the cone of shame.... poor girl, lol










The vet said I HAD to keep her calm for 6-8 weeks to recover, otherwise it could damage the repair and they'd have to go in and do it again. So friday night my friend Scott and I went out in search of a kennel (she doesn't do well inside by herself.... separation anxiety). Was hoping to find a used one but craigslist failed me this time, lol..... ended up having to get a new one from Tractor Supply. And some Cook Out too..... we were hungry, lol










He helped me get it all set up and ready.... pretty easy










And today was her first full day in it while I was at work.... I know she didn't like it but gotta do it for the next month and a half or so for her own good. I called my landlord who lives next door, at lunch time and asked her to peek over there and make sure she was doing good, and she said she was just laying there in the sun sleeping, so that's good at least










Anyways, fingers crossed for speedy recovery.... will definitely be happy to see this happy energetic girl back to her usual goofy self, lol


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

What kind of surgery did she have? Riddle has had TPLOs on both knees. 

Not to be a downer, but you should probably start putting money aside for the other knee. Usually dogs who blow one ACL will blow the other as well.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I would recommend some therapy for both knees, Babs had a TPLO on her right knee and had a partial tear in the left, the vet said she would need surgery on that one too, I did cold laser, underwater treadmill and she still gets acupuncture, so far she has not needed the left knee done, that was almost 5 years ago.
The home therapy was tuff on both of us.
I hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

hope it heals sooner than later. didnt look horrid to me either. good puppy. rest and chill in the sun.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jared, sorry Piggy had to have surgery. Happy healing to that pretty girl


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, you've had a bit of a run of bad luck lately with your pup's huh? I'm so sorry. I do know the feeling though, sometimes I wonder what on earth it must have been I did wrong in a previous life. It gets that bad. I'm so sorry about Piggy, but it looks like she'll be fine once she's mended. I like you. You are so devoted to your dogs, I wish there were more people like you in this world.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Poor girl! My Annie, when I was young, tore her ACL. Unfortunately, we couldn't afford the surgery for her. We ended up grinding up PetTabs and putting it on her food. She actually started doing much better after that.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck, I hope she has a quick and easy recovery! I think the most important thing is to follow your vet's instructions perfectly as far as exercise and restrictions in this recovery period. One of my dogs had both knees done (traditional repair, not TPLO) and she recovered fully and is doing great. I did not do any formal physical therapy, just at home exercises the surgeon recommended. I see a lot of dogs who never really get back to normal but the owners let the dogs run loose far too soon. It's not a fun thing to go through but worth it in the end.


----------

